# Heat period



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm wondering how long a female chinchilla stays on heat after giving birth?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

before she gives birth they come into heat straight away, you should get him castrated and then rebond them as it will be very stressful taking them away and then putting the back together constantly


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not really, why are you reluctant to neuter him? all my boys are done, its a very safe operation


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

then your best option is to separate them and get them a same sex friend each, you may need to keep the boys in a different room so they dont squabble when the girls come into heat


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as long as you bond them correctly, on neutral ground, there is no reason for them to fight

i have 13 chinchillas, one pair are 2 intact males, they are kept in my bed room away from the girls and get on great, i then have 3 female/female pairs who also get on perfectly, the rest are neutered male/female pairs

if your current 2 are both quite bossy, you would be best getting docile partners for them, but they could have fought more to start with as he will be wanting to mount her constantly and she will not be liking it, they will only tolerate male affections in that way when they are actually in heat


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Any small animal vet should be able to castrate a chinchilla - I had several of my older males done so that they could continue living with their wives.

My vet had never operated on a chinchilla before I moved into the area - he soon became an expert and in a few years castrated a handful of m chinchillas.

If your chinchillas are bonded I think it would be easier (and cheaper) to find a vet who will castrate the male so that the pair can continue living together.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> Any small animal vet should be able to castrate a chinchilla - I had several of my older males done so that they could continue living with their wives.
> 
> My vet had never operated on a chinchilla before I moved into the area - he soon became an expert and in a few years castrated a handful of m chinchillas.
> 
> If your chinchillas are bonded I think it would be easier (and cheaper) to find a vet who will castrate the male so that the pair can continue living together.


The OP doesn't live in the uk, I understand her reluctance to neuter tbh


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i would try to find a specialist, it will be worth every penny to see them happy forever


----------

